# Beefheart for a 3 inch rhombeus



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm feeding him every other day.

How much beefheart should I give to my 3 inch rhombeus in one meal ?
Do I give him frozen ?
Should I cut it in small pieces?

I got a 8oz for 10$ (canadian) so 6$ US is it a good price ?

Thanks :







:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

best thing to do to start out with is feed it smaller pieces one at a time until it has completly consumed its meal, then after this you will know how much of it will be consumed


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> I got a 8oz for 10$ (canadian) so 6$ US is it a good price ?


 Yeah that is a good price to get it at in canadian dollars, It is around 12-15 here.
But you can provide this even cheaper if you make your own recipe.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

and frozen ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just thaw it in a cup of warm water: I don't know if feeding frozen stuff is bad for fish, but my reds refuse to eat anything that's even slightly frozen...


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I give you props for getting your rhom to eat beefheart...mine snoots his nose at the damn things.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Beefheart is like $3 a pound here.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

MPower said:


> Beefheart is like $3 a pound here.


yep thats what i pay here in winterpeg i got a whole heart for $3.85 choped up and fat removed. happier then a pig in sh*t! then the little bastards wouldn't even touch it







but my oscars eat like theres no tomorrow


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Beefheart is pretty cheap here at my local Winco. Dont' know why its cheaper.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My Rhom loves Beefhearts, frozen ones though, from a LFS. Beefhearts here in the Beef/Poultry markets are $1.30/lbs.


----------

